# Friendly Hens?



## toebee28 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello,
I recently got 6 hens. They are pretty young, maybe 4-6 months old and vary in breed. I know others with chickens and they are very friendly, meaning that you can approach them and they will allow you to "touch" them. My birds are NOT that way. They will stay as far away from me as possible. if they are crusing around the yard and I even get close to them, they run. Is there something that I can do so that my birds will be more "social"? I would love to have them allow me to approach and pick them up, scratch them, etc... Any suggestions are welcomed. Thanks a lot! Toby


----------



## Crofts (Oct 30, 2016)

They will come up to you, for sure, if you have a few mealworms to offer to them. If you do that on a regular basis, they will get conditioned and associate you with a tasty meal. You should also talk to them, so they get used to and are comfortable with your voice.

I hatched my girls. They saw me from the very beginning and kind of think I'm their daddy. It's far easier to bond with them if you get them younger like that.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

To have friendly chickens that like to be touched,it's best to start young and handle them alot.Since yours are "full grown" it will take a little extra effort but it is possible-but it also depends on the individual chicken.Some will tolerate handling,some will not.The best way to start is w/ food.If you show up w/ treats-bread,leftovers,mealworms,etc.Eventually they will come to you when they see you.It doesn't take long for them to figure it out.When they roost at night,go in there and try holding 1 or 2,talking to it and petting it.They like to be rubbed under the beak and on the crop.They may eventually allow you to love on them.I have to discourage kissing your chickens-13% of Salmonella cases seen in ER's are related to people kissing their chickens(true fact!!!).


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I find bread is the miracle. drop little pieces closer and closer to yourself while sitting, and eventually start testing them to hop on your leg for a treat. it differs with them all. but my huggies have mostly been polish and houdans. Silkies are great to hold too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dried mealworms or "crack" will make them become friends with you in no time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have 2 or 3 that will jump on me for crack.


----------



## toebee28 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you all for the tips! I will get my birds friendly soon


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Gotta show them love and trust, they will reciprocate.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

IncubatorWarehouse said:


> Gotta show them love and trust, they will reciprocate.


More like food and treats, they are walking stomachs.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Are they free rangers? "Willing to be picked up" can equal vulnerable to predators. I lost three cuddles but not of my snooty independent girls.


----------



## bulldogfarm (Sep 4, 2015)

When I moved in I had thirty mature hens that I acquired. After a few weeks of being around and feeding them scraps and treats they all ended following us around everywhere and would come when called. Be patient, and good to them, and they will come around.


----------

